# Just bought some of this to try ;- )



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I like this guys tubes, so I'll see wow this does for heavier ammo.









Amazon.com : Piaoyu Slingshot Flat Rubber Band 1.0mm Thickness for Catapult Shooting : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Piaoyu Slingshot Flat Rubber Band 1.0mm Thickness for Catapult Shooting : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Still have not gotten it, but it has landed in the USA today ;- )

wll


----------



## olenickdesigns (Oct 2, 2021)

wll said:


> Still have not gotten it, but it has landed in the USA today ;- )
> 
> wll


did you end up receiving it? i love ssb's 1.0mm flat band and was curious of your thoughts on what u bought


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

olenickdesigns said:


> did you end up receiving it? i love ssb's 1.0mm flat band and was curious of your thoughts on what u bought


Yes, I did receive it and it is very good stuff, have used it with 7/16" steel with a 23mmx17mm taper x 6.125" active length with about a 31" draw as I have now shortened my draw and have a firmer anchor into my jaw.

I will be using this or my other Chinese black 1mm on my Simple Shot XT Hammer for heavy stuff !!

wll


----------

